# Lake Okanagen Resort



## classicalcanadian (Sep 15, 2006)

I am not sure it this is aproporiate on this board but...

We have an opportunity to buy 1 bed odd years unit at this resort floating Feb to May.  The reviews on TUG seem quite dated.  Anyone have any current expreience with the resort or with trading it on RCI or with what would be a "reasonable" or "deal" price would be?

Thanks!


----------



## BevL (Sep 15, 2006)

If you are buying for trading, I wouldn't buy in that time period, frankly.  I've never stayed at the resort, but drove up there once.  It's a narrow, winding road on the "wrong" side the lake, across from the city of Kelowna.  I really can't think of any reason I'd go up there that time of year.  There is skiing in the area, but it wouldn't be a ski "destination" such as the Rockies or Whistler.

Family of ours stayed there on an exchange I got for them over Christmas two years ago or so.  They had a three bedroom unit and it was a nice family reunion.  There's an indoor pool and hot tub, I believe and I think a restaurant, although I'm not sure it's open all year.

That's all I can add.

Bev


----------



## Victoria (Sep 15, 2006)

We went there for a two night presentation in the summer.  It was wonderful then, but I agree with Bev, not the best place to buy out of season.


----------



## classicalcanadian (Sep 17, 2006)

Thanks for your frank comments, out family owns at Farimont so has access to Interval thorugh that property to take advatage of getaways and exchanges.  We were looking for an entryway into RCI and thought that this might be a cheap opportunity.  Any suggestions for a Canadian, preferably Western Canadian RCI property that would fit the bill?


----------



## Tacoma (Sep 17, 2006)

Although I haven't joined RCI I love my Banff rocky Mountain Resort.  It will trade in either and if you buy the right week SFX will take it and offer 3 for 1.  Only buy a 2 bedroom in the summer or X-mas until early April.  An assessment has been added within the last year and a half so find out if the people have paid it if you make an offer on one. I got my summer week for $3000 and my winter week for $2500 with a bonus week included.  Both were bought before the assessment so I have put another $1000 into each.  All prices are Canadian and I think those were fair prices. I'm sure some long term tuggers would say I paid too much but I have been happy.

Joan


----------



## eal (Sep 17, 2006)

I would second the motion to stay flexible, i.e. don't buy anything that ONLY trades with RCI.  RCI is a strange outfit, not very customer friendly, with exorbitant exchange and guest certificate fees.  For example, it costs $219 Cdn to exchange outside of North America, and they won't let you pay in US dollars as the Cdn dollar strengthens.  

SFX and Interval have much lower exchange fees and much better customer service.  HTSE, Trading Places, Platinum Interchange, DAE are all worth checking out before you commit yourself to an RCI-only timeshare.


----------



## kevinjanny (Sep 18, 2006)

If you're still thinking about Lake Okanagan Resort, try to get a 3 bedroom gold(summer weeks, christmas, and easter).  It is great there in the summer.  If you do decide bank a summer week, anything in the okanagan will have awesome trading power.


----------

